# Introducing KOBE &ME!



## REX01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi everyone! MY name is Farah and I am the proud mommy of KOBE. We live in Toronto Canada. I am new to this Forum and I cant believe it has taken me this long to join! There are soo many helpful tips, ideas and great suggestions i hope to keep that going by helping others and meeting many different cats. 
Let me introduce KOBE, he is a Selkirk REX and is 19 mos old born on August 18th 2006. I found him on KIJIJI website and the breeder was located in my town. KOBE was 3.5 mos old when he became a BIGG part of our family and he's been full of LOve and JoY ever since. He is quite the center of attention and i think he knows how royal he really is. 

I have already posted in the Health and Nutrition forum re: KOBE's weight. My parents in the past overfed him due to his irresistable charm and I got to be the bad guy now and try to get him to lose some weight. Please if there are any suggestions let me know and I also appreciate the advice given already. KOBE has a heart murmur of Grade 3 so I really need to maintain his health and body weight. Anyways, here are some PIcs of KOBE..Enjoy!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Farah! Kobe is just gorgeous!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Are you sure Kobe isn't a model? Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Garfeild (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome myself to the forums and you, WOW THATS A LOVELY CAT!!!
Enjoy your stay. :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Beautiful kitty


----------



## Blossom (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello & welcome to the forum. Your kitty is gorgeous, look forward to hear all about him.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome to you and the Gorgeous Kobe!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, Kobe is beautiful!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi! I have a kobie too! Your Kobe is lovely!


----------

